

Nerds on a Cruise Ship - dnetesn
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/nerd-cruise/

======
joshu
"theref’s"

I understand that fact checking went out the window a decade ago, but are we
not spell checking anymore?

------
bootload
_"... That heroic origin story resonates with white-collar nerds who feel
their spark of creativity getting dimmer while they screw around in IT or at a
lab bench. ..."_

Only in it for the money? Or made their money doing useless things?

------
abfan1127
is anyone else getting a beta.wired.com prompt and scss errors?

~~~
lbearl
Looks like someone didn't merge successfully (judging by the <<<<<< HEAD)

